# Deposit to hold an apartment



## Desert_Fever (Apr 13, 2013)

Hello all.

We plan to move in August. The apartment inventory seems limited in some places. We haven't seen this apartment but going through a reputable realtor company- Betterhomes. They've identified a unit with the right sq footage and building.

Now they want us to immediately write a transfer to the landlord.

My questions:

1. Is this safe and standard in Dubai?
2. Do owners and realtors provide descriptions of units in detail on deposit paper works?
3. Are wire transfers the only way to make this happen ?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## earthworm88 (Jun 14, 2013)

I am sure you will get a lot of inputs on this subject. It is a standard practice to put down a deposit to hold a unit, but in my opinion it is a one way street. A lot of unscrupulous landlords would hold your deposit to ensure you don't change your mind, but in the meanwhile if a better offer comes along (not necessarily through your agent), the landlord would just refund you the deposit saying that it's already been rented out. Unless you actually sign the tenancy agreement, there is no guarantee you will get the said apartment. At least this had happened to me before. 

Which area are you looking at? There appears to be a huge surplus of apartments/villas for rent everywhere if the classifieds are to be believed.


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

Have you even seen this apartment? Don't even bother trying to find anywhere until you're here. Your employer should put you up in a serviced apartment for a month to give you time to get your visa in order to rent somewhere. It also gives you time to scope out areas and apartments. Don't fall for the ******** of the agents here.

Many people will come here thinking they want to live in a particular place because of the Internet. Often that changes once they get their feet on the ground.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Paying anything for an apartment you haven't yet seen is a **bad** idea.


----------



## NjxNA (Jan 13, 2013)

Mr Rossi said:


> Paying anything for an apartment you haven't yet seen is a **bad** idea.


I second the quote... DO NOT PAY until you see the apartment and only do transaction IN PERSON, even if the real estate is a well known one like Betterhomes


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

Desert_Fever said:


> Hello all.
> 
> We plan to move in August. The apartment inventory seems limited in some places. We haven't seen this apartment but going through a reputable realtor company- Betterhomes. They've identified a unit with the right sq footage and building.
> 
> ...


Wow - Just when you think these agents can't get any worst, you hear of a new innovative way for them to screw someone.

Agents here lie - a lot! I wouldn't even trust an agent if I saw the unit and he told me everything was OK let alone believing an agent over e-mails. Do NOT transfer any money! Good luck with the move.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

So you're not moving until August, but putting a deposit to hold somewhere NOW?! Don't do it! First off you can't get anything connected, electricity, internet etc until you have your residency visa - so useless. Don't pay to hold somewhere you haven't seen. What they advertise and what the reality is, could be completely different.

As others have said, look for somewhere once you are actually here.


----------



## Desert_Fever (Apr 13, 2013)

You guys are awesome!! I agree with your assessments. The building was 23 Marina, and the apartment that was advertised was the right square footage and we've been looking to that building before and have an idea of the layout. Obviously, we have no insight on what this current unit looks like because there is a tenant there now. My realtor is setting up time to check it out and I might be down there next week. In the meantime, the realtor was pushing for a deposit to hold it. As you all have stated, it's not a good idea, and I won't get my money back. I wouldn't sweat it if it was a small amount.. but when you ask 5% of the rental fee.. that's significant amount.

Thanks all!!


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

Desert_Fever said:


> You guys are awesome!! I agree with your assessments. The building was 23 Marina, and the apartment that was advertised was the right square footage and we've been looking to that building before and have an idea of the layout. Obviously, we have no insight on what this current unit looks like because there is a tenant there now. My realtor is setting up time to check it out and I might be down there next week. In the meantime, the realtor was pushing for a deposit to hold it. As you all have stated, it's not a good idea, and I won't get my money back. I wouldn't sweat it if it was a small amount.. but when you ask 5% of the rental fee.. that's significant amount.
> 
> Thanks all!!


Yeeeaaa ... and also be careful if you are here next week looking at apartments. Just by leaving a deposit, it doesn't guarantee you the apartment. Leaving a deposit will simply bound you to the apartment but if the landlord or agent finds someone else who's willing to move in sooner or pay more, your deposit will be returned (hopefully) and you'll be told to find another unit.

Personally, I wouldn't bother putting down a deposit until I am ready to move ASAP and we can sign the tenancy contract right away. If you really want to leave a deposit, ask the agent to have the landlord provide a signed tenancy agreement (which he will never do without the full rent payment).

Renting is a shady business here - you just have to protect yourself and trust no one.


----------



## msbettyboopdxb (Mar 22, 2009)

m1key said:


> Have you even seen this apartment? Don't even bother trying to find anywhere until you're here. Your employer should put you up in a serviced apartment for a month to give you time to get your visa in order to rent somewhere. It also gives you time to scope out areas and apartments. Don't fall for the ******** of the agents here.
> 
> Many people will come here thinking they want to live in a particular place because of the Internet. Often that changes once they get their feet on the ground.


+1. 

Don't do it before you arrive in Dubai. These agents are full of BS.


----------

